# CFE Electric Comission Tariff code for Yucatan



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

I have searched the CFE website and cannot find a city listing of tariff codes. I am hoping someone from Merida, or on the coast of Yucatan has their electric bill handy, or knows where I can find a city listing of the tariff codes from the commission. I believe Merida and Progreso are both tariff code 1C, which allows up to 850kWh of electric consumption before becoming a "DAC" (De Alto Consumo) of electricity, but I want to plan ahead for a comfortable house that will allow me to live in some comfort, without becoming the dreaded DAC and paying much higher electric bills.

Does anyone know where I can find what my CFE tariff code will be in Merida, Progreso, or Chicxulub Puerto? Is it 1C?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I have scoured our CFE bills and can't find anything that would approximate a city code. We live in the bahio and our DAC cutoff is 500kw.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As far as I can tell it's divided by average summer temperature. I live on the Pacific coast and am in the Tariff rate 1B which is based on an average summer temp of 28c

Tarifas - CFE

List of Tariff rates
Tarifas - CFE


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Google "cfe tarifa yucatan". It looks like last month there was a lot of noise about adding a 1D rate to the area ... so 1C may be the best you can do for now


----------



## flybeech (Jun 9, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> I have scoured our CFE bills and can't find anything that would approximate a city code. We live in the bahio and our DAC cutoff is 500kw.


It is actually marked "tarifa" and located on the commission bill to the right of "Dias" and above "Consumo kWh". If you are receiving the "aportacion gubernamental", you will see a 1A, 1B, 1C, 1D, and so forth in the box marked tarifas, which indicates how much electricity you can average each year expressed in kWh's.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We must have a different bill layout. My Tarifa is DAC and is on right with USO & Hilos. Dias is on left under Periodo de consumo. Consumo in kWh is under Medicion de consumes. There is a category called Mult. that has 00001 under it that I don't understand.


----------



## rfairbro (Jul 17, 2009)

flybeech said:


> I have searched the CFE website and cannot find a city listing of tariff codes. I am hoping someone from Merida, or on the coast of Yucatan has their electric bill handy, or knows where I can find a city listing of the tariff codes from the commission. I believe Merida and Progreso are both tariff code 1C, which allows up to 850kWh of electric consumption before becoming a "DAC" (De Alto Consumo) of electricity, but I want to plan ahead for a comfortable house that will allow me to live in some comfort, without becoming the dreaded DAC and paying much higher electric bills.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find what my CFE tariff code will be in Merida, Progreso, or Chicxulub Puerto? Is it 1C?


When we were dealing with CFE in March, trying to get power hooked up to our newly renovated house in Merida, they had a pamphlet that deals specifically with what you are asking for. They were on the counters of each of the cashier stations. The pamphlet explained consumption use, rates for each and the rate in Yucatan. I don't know if they are still there. We picked one up, but alas, we are not in Mexico right now, so I can't tell you what it says.

The CFE office I am talking about is the one that is located on Ave. Colon, just up (west) the street from Fiesta Americana in Merida.


----------



## scubakevin (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi let me see if I can clarify this a little.

Someone who mentioned the different zones based on Average Temperatures in summer is half correct, it is average highest temperatures in summer. there is average lows and average highs it is based on the highs. 

The people who are in 1D for example are in zones with the highest average summer temperatures and enjoy a lower rate and higher minimum kilowatt allowance for lack of a better word. For example the people in Cancun, Playa, Tulum all the way to Chetumal are in 1B which the basic consumption is 250 kilowatts bi-monthly.

If your rate category under where it says "TARIFA" at the top right of the bill says "DAC" this means that for at least 3 periods your kilowatt usage has fallen in the high consumption category and you have now been reclassified as "DOMESTIC ALTA CONSUMPCION" or Domestic High Consumption.

in our ZONE 1B the monthly consumption limit before being considered "DAC" is 400 kilowatts per month and the DAC is determined by the last 12 months consumption average. The difference between normal and DAC is hugh so you want to keep an eye on energy consuming appliances like air conditioners and ceiling fans.

From previous experience I can tell you that once you are listed as a high consumer if you don't go to the offices once you drop your consumption to normal you will continue to pay. That difference we are talking about is the difference between 0.639 pesos / kilowatt hour vs DAC rate of 3.48 pesos per kilowatt hour. 

If you are on DAC you can be receiving as much as $4000 to $6000 pesos every 2 months for electricity if you use a domestic air conditioner and normal appliances and lighting. If you have a pool with filter or use a MAC large screen computer you surely are hitting that area.

If you manage to bring down the consumption to under the DAC limit which if you are in Merida and normally they are 1D zone you have a 1000 kilowatt limit before being considered DAC which means that if you are DAC you are consuming roughly 2000 kilowatts average each 2 month cycle and doing the math I wouldn't want your electric bill  the cycle of getting off of DAC is a 12 month period with an average consumption below the limit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Merida Yucatan (Feb 13, 2012)

As far as I know, Merida and the nearby beach areas are 1C.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

scubakevin said:


> ... If you have a pool with filter or use a MAC large screen computer you surely are hitting that area. ...


Your comment about a Mac large screen computer hit home. I recently upgraded from an laptop to a big screen iMac. I saw a 20 kwh jump in my electric usage over two months. Fortunately I was way under the limits before and still am, but it was a surprise and took me a little thought to realize what caused it.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Or even if you have to pump all your water...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If your water pump is activated every time you turn on a faucet, you will use an excess of electricity and cause your pump to suffer. Pumps use twice the power to 'start up' as they do to 'run', once they get going.
So, you should be sure to have a large accumulator tank (pressure tank) properly charged with air and set to cycle the pump between 20-40 psi.
You'll also benefit from a submersible pump in the aljibe, rather than the usual above ground pump. The submersible is more easily protected from high temperatures and low water situations. As such, they'll last 'forever'.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*water pressure pump*



RVGRINGO said:


> If your water pump is activated every time you turn on a faucet, you will use an excess of electricity and cause your pump to suffer. Pumps use twice the power to 'start up' as they do to 'run', once they get going.
> So, you should be sure to have a large accumulator tank (pressure tank) properly charged with air and set to cycle the pump between 20-40 psi.
> You'll also benefit from a submersible pump in the aljibe, rather than the usual above ground pump. The submersible is more easily protected from high temperatures and low water situations. As such, they'll last 'forever'.


In our new house the water pressure pump now seems to be on whenever we turn on the facet as of late. We have no accumulator tank. Do you know what size and brand is good as you are the second person to say it is a good thing to have installed? Are they expensive to purchase? We have 4 1/2 baths and a two person jacuzzi in one bathroom. We are having the hot water system upgraded very soon.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The larger your pressure tank, the steadier your water supply will be and the fewer 'starts' your pump will have to make. Ours is about an ERW 27EQ82 Top Protector. Yours should be bigger. Your plumber may be able to advise you, and he should be able to show you how to read the pressure and add air, if needed, and to adjust the control to the correct settings. Since ours was installed 8 years ago, along with pump, filter system and a lot of other plumbing on a major renovation, I can't advise on price. A major hardware/plumbing supply might have some on display.


----------

